# soler vs. costumar



## jumpita

Gostaria de saber se em castelhano os verbos soler e costumar se utilizam exactamente como sinónimos ou em contextos diferentes.
Muito obrigada.


----------



## jonquiliser

_Costumar_ não se usa porque não é um verbo castelhano , diz-se _acostumbrar_. Não te sei dizer dos usos, dependerá da região, imagino, mas a min me parece que _soler_ é máis coloquial.


----------



## jumpita

Ok! Muito obrigada!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Talvez este post e o link nele podem ajudar-lhe a compreender melhor.

Tchau!


----------



## Outsider

Veja também as seguintes discussões anteriores:

Suelen
Costumar ou acostumar?


----------



## willy2008

jumpita said:


> Gostaria de saber se em castelhano os verbos soler e costumar se utilizam exactamente como sinónimos ou em contextos diferentes.
> Muito obrigada.


Aqui en Argentina son sinonimos,pero el verbo acostumbrar, se usa con mas frecuencia.
cumprimentos


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Hola

Pueden ser sinónimos, pero cuando se usa _acostumbrar_, generalmente se hace con la preposición _a _antes del verbo. 

Juan acostumbra a ducharse con agua helada.
Juan suele ducharse con agua helada.

Existe otro uso para acostumbrar, que es pronominal, se construye *siempre* con la preposición _a _y significa habituarse a algo. Sin ser sinónimo de _soler._

Acostumbramos a cenar muy tarde.
Acostúmbrese a la escasez, no todo son lujos en la vida.

Saludos


----------



## jonquiliser

Hola:



Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Hola
> Existe otro uso para acostumbrar, que es pronominal, se construye *siempre* con la preposición _a _y significa habituarse a algo. Sin ser sinónimo de _soler._
> 
> Acostumbramos a cenar muy tarde.
> Acostúmbrese a la escasez, no todo son lujos en la vida.



¿Y no es reflexivo? O sea que "Acostumbramos a comer tarde" no sería lo mismo que "nos acostumbramos a comer tarde." ¿O cómo es?


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Usar el pronombre antes le da un matiz de 'voluntariedad', por así decirlo:

Acostumbramos a dormir poco = tenemos el hábito de dormir poco, quizá por gusto.

Nos acostumbramos a dormir poco = tuvimos que coger este hábito obligados por las circunstancias.


----------



## Mangato

jonquiliser said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Y no es reflexivo? O sea que "Acostumbramos a comer tarde" no sería lo mismo que "nos acostumbramos a comer tarde." ¿O cómo es?


 
Oi JQ, bemvinda de novo desde esse mundo soterrado.

Há uma diferença subtil nas duas frases

_Acostumbramos a comer tarde_ (solemos comer tarde) quer dizer que frequentemente comemos mais tarde do usual.

_Nos acostumbramos a comer tarde_, quer dizer que adquirimos esse hábito, 

Um beijo desde a terra dos grelinhos

MG


----------



## willy2008

Si perdon acostumbrarse y soler no son sinonimos, en Argentina (mal usado) se utilizan de igual manera.
En realidad acostumbrar tiene una relacion extensa en tiempo,yo acostumbro cenar a las diez (lo hago siempre)y no hace falta poner la preposición a antes del verbo.
Y soler es algo esporadico en relacion al tiempo, yo suelo cenar a las diez(lo hago casi siempre)
Espero haber aclarado algo ,saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Al que veo, entonces:

esp. acostumbrar, soler = pt. costumar, ter o costume de
esp. acostumbrarse a = pt. acostumar-se a, ganhar/adquirir o costume de​


----------



## jonquiliser

Mangato said:


> Oi JQ, bemvinda de novo desde esse mundo soterrado.
> 
> Há uma diferença subtil nas duas frases
> 
> _Acostumbramos a comer tarde_ (solemos comer tarde) quer dizer que frequentemente comemos mais tarde do usual.
> 
> _Nos acostumbramos a comer tarde_, quer dizer que adquirimos esse hábito,
> 
> Um beijo desde a terra dos grelinhos
> 
> MG



Olá Mango! Pois é isso o que pensei, mas quando o Pedro BZ presentou as dúas frases acima como construçãos paralelas, fiquei insegura. Obrigada pelo esclarcimento! 

Saudiños pa todos desde o soterráneo


----------



## willy2008

jonquiliser said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Y no es reflexivo? O sea que "Acostumbramos a comer tarde" no sería lo mismo que "nos acostumbramos a comer tarde." ¿O cómo es?


 
No, acostumbramos a comer tarde ,es una accion diaria,y nos acostumbramos a comer tarde seria una relacion de un  hábito adquirido.


----------



## jonquiliser

willy2008 said:


> No, acostumbramos a comer tarde ,es una accion diaria,y nos acostumbramos a comer tarde seria una relacion de un  hábito adquirido.



Ya, ya. Me estaba refiriendo a esto:



> Existe otro uso para acostumbrar, que es pronominal, se construye *siempre* con la preposición _a _y significa habituarse a algo. Sin ser sinónimo de _soler._
> 
> Acostumbramos a cenar muy tarde.



Que con el "nos" añadido significa habituarse a algo. Sin ese "nos", precisamente, significa _soler_.


----------



## willy2008

jonquiliser said:


> Ya, ya. Me estaba refiriendo a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Que con el "nos" añadido significa habituarse a algo. Sin ese "nos", precisamente, significa _soler_.


 
Ojo, nos si es plural y se refiere a nosotros, pero ocurre con cualquier pronombre personal, nos se me te,etc.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Por fortuna, el DPD es bastante claro en esto, incluso para quienes no hablan muy bien el español.


----------

